# What is the best looking car ever made?



## Mr. Sparkle (Dec 4, 2002)

With all the talk about BMW's new cars being ugly, I was wondering what you guys think is the best looking car ever made (new or old). Pick one.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

I can't pick one. I can think of 10 or 20.

Some are sexy, some aren't but just make me smile.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Dec 4, 2002)

My vote:


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Any Ferrari. :bow:


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

BMW: E24 M6, Z1, E30 M3

Any car: Ferrari F355 (I don't care for the 360), McLaren F1, P-car 993.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

The big MAC.


----------



## numbersguy (May 21, 2003)

Jag E-type roadster. 3.8L series one. Cotswold Blue with chrome wires.

Must have been a handful in the damp English countryside.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Hmm...

Ferrari 250GT SWB Spyder
Lamborghini Miura
BMW E24


----------



## pdz (Nov 17, 2002)

yeah, i have to agree with the person who said F355.

the 360 takes the performance crown, but it's sorta ugly compared with the F355.

the F1 is super duper, but i am pretty partial to classic type D and E jags, too.

how about the gullwing?


----------



## Masskrug (Feb 11, 2003)

Agree with OBD. Here's another personal fav:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> With all the talk about BMW's new cars being ugly, I was wondering what you guys think is the best looking car ever made (new or old). Pick one.


This one! :eeps: 

(Of course I'm kidding... :angel: )


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

and


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Back when I was 8 or 9 I wanted one of these soooo bad....


----------



## gek330i (Dec 27, 2001)

I love the look of this car....


----------



## gek330i (Dec 27, 2001)

This one too...


----------



## gek330i (Dec 27, 2001)

But I have to admit, I just love this one:









     :thumbup:  :angel: :angel:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

gek330i said:


> This one too...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gek330i (Dec 27, 2001)

zcasavant said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Great Minds think alike


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2003)

It's hard to pick ONE best.

These would definitely be on my Top 5 list:


----------



## GregD (Feb 5, 2003)

KU Ned said:


> This has to right up there:


OOOOH! If I had an extra 400k laying around, that 's the one car that might stop me from buying a GT40. :yummy:


----------



## TF (Jun 15, 2003)

57 Porsche speedster. This is a pic of my old replica. A beautiful design.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Without any doubt *Ferrari 250 GTO*:


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

with a *Dino 246 GT* a close second:


----------

